

Show HN: The perfect email client for startup CEOs - branko
http://www.immediatelyapp.com/

======
lucasisola
Ooo, stylish. The GIF in section 2 of your home page is amazing. Better than
an explainer video and was probably cheaper.

Trying now. Narrow audience maybe but I'm part of it and it pulled me right
in.

~~~
branko
Thanks and awesome to hear! There's a much wider audience we're targeting -
salespeople - but we got lots of excited traction with startup CEOs, and
launched with a free tier of the product to see how it continues to garner
traction in that usecase.

------
ekanes
Great concept, love the quick access to your calendar. That slow aspect of
proposing meeting times is miserable. +1 for Android dev but don't sweat it.
;)

------
themacexpert
Fantastic. Everything I wish my phone's email client was but unfortunately
isn't. About to go download it now.

~~~
branko
Awesome! Let us know feedback once you've had a chance to take it for a spin!

------
michaeljurena
Awesome! This is what I needed, great concept. Can we have some informations
about the pricing?

------
branko
Let us know what you think, guys

~~~
rev
The perfect Show HN title.

